# Music maker's cottage, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

I have been trawling the internet for weeks now, compiling a list of new locations. I had no idea if this cottage would be accessible or if there would be anything inside worth photographing.
What a surprise it was..

we slid through a door that would only just open into a fallen down part of the cottage. A bath and a book shelf full of books still stood on the otherwise completely collapsed upper floors.
Looking up to an opened bedroom door hanging over the collapsed floors, we could see a chest of drawers and so not giving it a second thought, we were climbing and clambering up the collapsed rooms and into John Geoff's bedroom.
Inside were lots of letters and post cards, some of a very personal nature. I had become confused at john also being addressed as Geoff and on finding a very old car insurance certificate and some P60's, it finally became clear that his name was John, but he was called Geoff to friends and family.
John lived with his mother and he worked at home in his workshop fixing broken guitars..

Hope you enjoy and sorry there are lots of pics 












The way into the cottage..




Looking out of the bedroom..


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 13, 2014)

absolutely brilliant..one picture there made me smile..its a little naughty  great pics thanks for sharing


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikeymutt said:


> absolutely brilliant..one picture there made me smile..its a little naughty  great pics thanks for sharing




Hahaha Yes it made me smile too! was a bit shocked a first


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 13, 2014)

Your pictures are well chosen again, close ups showing personal effects and also shots that show the whole room, giving us a good idea of the layout of the house. Thank you.


----------



## MrDan (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh my!
I've always wondered when I'd come across something like that!
Looks another great place, you're churning them out at the moment.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 13, 2014)

Brilliant! Funny photo indeed... And what an epic find


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 13, 2014)

Lovely stuff as I said ur shots are getting tonnes better


----------



## Badger (Apr 13, 2014)

Great stuff again. I really like the stained glass windows & the radio-grams. "Un-shatterable Penile Enlarger"???????


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2014)

I,ve heard of these Penile Enlargers but this is the first time I,ve seen one!it looks like a torture instrument,ace find and great photos.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 13, 2014)

flyboys90 said:


> I,ve heard of these Penile Enlargers but this is the first time I,ve seen one!it looks like a torture instrument,ace find and great photos.




I thought it was a chemistry set or similar when I first picked it up, having not looked properly.On being told it was a penis enlarger, whilst holding the box I had a little fit and a scream


----------



## cheesecrisps (Apr 13, 2014)

Wicked find and pics


----------



## skankypants (Apr 13, 2014)

Another belter!....thanks for your post..


----------



## fleydog (Apr 13, 2014)

Very well done sir. Thank you.


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 13, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I thought it was a chemistry set or similar when I first picked it up, having not looked properly.On being told it was a penis enlarger, whilst holding the box I had a little fit and a scream



Thanks for the laugh you brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 13, 2014)

brilliant and funny mixed in with some great photos


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 13, 2014)

What? You found another one? You must have the interweb well trained as it's not finding anywhere new for me. You should really have named it "penis enlarger's cottage" though, as that's what it will be famous for.


----------



## jmcjnr (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful!! I would have been tempted to call it "Little Dick's", but I always was twisted. Stunning photography. Thanks. Jim.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 13, 2014)

Superb find and awesome shots..these kond of places are just the best. Well done


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 14, 2014)

Another excellent report, good work
Love the 'chemistry set' too


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 14, 2014)

fantastic stuff, we all dream of stumbling across places like this! 
Beautiful photos as usual!


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm a little concerned as to what happened previously, for them to feel the need to market it as "unshatterable.."

But I love the books and the little blue door!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 14, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> I thought it was a chemistry set or similar when I first picked it up, having not looked properly.On being told it was a penis enlarger, whilst holding the box I had a little fit and a scream



I can already picture your face as you picked it up thinking it was a chemistry set and then realising what it really was..and then a little scream ha ha


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 14, 2014)

ZeaJane said:


> I'm a little concerned as to what happened previously, for them to feel the need to market it as "unshatterable.."
> 
> But I love the books and the little blue door!




Lol I thought I had seen everything after sneaking under my parent's bed as a kid!


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 15, 2014)

Great little find once again! Awsome pics too!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 15, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Hahaha Yes it made me smile too! was a bit shocked a first



A brilliant record of this place. The item you saw was one of the more benign devices that have been marketed since Victorian times. Imagine something similar and a vacuum cleaner hose being involved - the very thought brings tears to one's eyes. Sadly the indications are, that to the very lonely person that John obviously was, the device was more an 'auto arousal' than 'enlargement' device. So perhaps whilst we are having a good laugh at this lovely report, we might spare a thought for the sad and lonely man that lived there latterly.

For those that are interested - these devices were marketed as 'un-shatterable' because they were made from Pyrex glass, which is quite tough. Others were made from ordinary (bottle) glass and were quite thin - thus they cracked and broke very easily. Anybody who had contact with the night staff at a busy, inner city A & E in the 60's/70's would have heard enough horror stories - involving both male and female admissions, to have written a large book on the subject.


----------



## krela (Apr 15, 2014)

Or someone bought it for him as a joke, a secret santa, purely for amusement, whatever. He could have been a very happy man with a great sense of humour for all we know.

Your imaginings and musings are generally based on extremely tenuous assumptions, not any kind of fact.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 16, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> A brilliant record of this place. The item you saw was one of the more benign devices that have been marketed since Victorian times. Imagine something similar and a vacuum cleaner hose being involved - the very thought brings tears to one's eyes. Sadly the indications are, that to the very lonely person that John obviously was, the device was more an 'auto arousal' than 'enlargement' device. So perhaps whilst we are having a good laugh at this lovely report, we might spare a thought for the sad and lonely man that lived there latterly.
> 
> For those that are interested - these devices were marketed as 'un-shatterable' because they were made from Pyrex glass, which is quite tough. Others were made from ordinary (bottle) glass and were quite thin - thus they cracked and broke very easily. Anybody who had contact with the night staff at a busy, inner city A & E in the 60's/70's would have heard enough horror stories - involving both male and female admissions, to have written a large book on the subject.



If I am honest I was in 2 minds whether to post it or not, but with your extensive knowledge of the product we are all a little bit wiser, which is what it's all about!


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 17, 2014)

That pic was so funny


----------

